# Looking for lease for 2017-2018 season.



## Backtheblue28 (Dec 24, 2016)

I probably have a better chance at getting bit by a shark on dry land but here it goes. I'm looking for a lease for the 2017-2018 season and possibly long term. I'm currently a Deputy Sheriff in Lee County, GA and I'm very respectful with lots of integrity. I'm hoping to find something in the following counties: Terrell, Worth, Lee, Dougherty, Sumter, Crisp, Baker, Randolph, or anything with in 45 minutes of Lee County would be nice however, I'm not to picky. I only deer and hog hunt, not interested in turkeys. I also prefer managing deer and not shooting any or everything that walks out. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Backtheblue28 (Jan 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Backtheblue28 (Jan 23, 2017)

bump


----------



## RReynolds74 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not for sure yet but I may have two spots in Webster County.  I should know something by Feb. 17.


----------



## bullit (Apr 10, 2017)

Should you happen across something, I'd be very interested in maybe taking the turkey portion to offset some of the expense.


----------

